# Red Falcon



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

One of 3 built by Ferguson/s of Port Glasgow 1994/1995 for the Southampton/Isle of Wight service of Red Funnel.This is her on the building berth.
The 3 ferries are all being given an additional deck and being lengthened in poland.


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

*RED FALCON * before conversion and her sister *RED OSPREY * after additional car deck added. Only *RED EAGLE * left to be converted.


----------



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

Bob S said:


> *RED FALCON * before conversion and her sister *RED OSPREY * after additional car deck added. Only *RED EAGLE * left to be converted.


Excellent.Had not really seen proper shots of the conversions.


----------



## Cademon (Jun 13, 2005)

I had seen her just after the Red Eagle returned from conversion.


----------

